# What undertone/foundation shade would you say this is?



## Lacey15 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## AuroraKS (Mar 28, 2016)

Warm yellow aka peach. 
From my screen she looks like a MAC C3-4 which MAC added to their Studio Fix Fluid and more to the Studio Fix Powder range and online you can see swatches from bloggers. 
Its yellow with some pink to it.


----------

